# Best canned dog food with all meat



## Jennet19 (Feb 8, 2010)

I get confused with canned dog food. I want to use it as an additive to dry kibble and want it to be all meat - no fillers. I have fed NB but I think it has rice in it. What do you look for on the can to make sure it is all meat? thanks.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

You would have to look at the ingredients and they would all have to be a meat source. Personally if you are looking to go 100% meat, I would just buy some ground chicken, lamb or turkey from your butcher and use that instead. It will probably be cheaper per pound, andyou KNOW exactly where the meat came from.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

^^yeah, that. If you want just meat, that's your best bet. If you can't do fresh meat, EVO has a 95% meat line of balanced canned food, and a few other brands have "supplemental feeding only" cans of only meat.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Wellness does the 95% meat thing, too, but I'd go the fresh meat route, too. Why waste money on the cost of a can when you could just toss something from the butcher's counter into the dog's bowl?


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

HI! If you really want good canned meat, instead of using fresh, then I recommend the following:

Wellness 95% - has some guar gum and carageenan in it
BG - has added vits. and maybe guar gum and carageenan in it
Evangers - love this brand - has some good varieties that are just meat and water like "Hunk of Beef", "Chicken Wings", etc.
Canine Caviar - has meat like duck and just added water
By Nature - has meat and water

These are all I can think of right now. There are other foods that are not just meat (contain some fruits/vegs) but are grain-free like TOTW, Core, Instinct etc. that are decent food add ins, too.


----------



## steelcity (Jan 28, 2011)

Evangers is good stuuf.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes I love Evangers for flavoring food.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Bones said:


> Yes I love Evangers for flavoring food.


How is it over steak?  (J/k)
My dogs have gone ape **** for Evangers, as well as Wellness 95% meat. I will say when you open the can it SMELLS like chicken, turkey, or beef. I usually go the fresh food route, but I keep a few cans on hand in case I'd run out, get snowed in, etc.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Jennet19 said:


> I get confused with canned dog food. I want to use it as an additive to dry kibble and want it to be all meat - no fillers. I have fed NB but I think it has rice in it. What do you look for on the can to make sure it is all meat? thanks.


i dont feed canned food for this reason i feed something human quality such as cottage cheese (4% fat) or reg plain yogurt (the natural no preservitive kind). it makes the food just as yummy but without all the nasty stuff that can be in wet food, plus for my $ i think its cheeper because wet food is mostly preservitives & fillers anyway.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Canned food doesn't need any preservatives, canned sterilizes and preserves the contents. Canned food generally do have thickening agents like carrageenan and guar gum though. 

Might want to check your cottage cheese label. 
http://www.zeer.com/Food-Products/Hood-Small-Curd-4-percent-Milkfat-Cottage-Cheese/000042702
Hood Small Curd, 4% Milkfat 
Cultured Pasteurized Skim Milk, Milk, Cream, Whey Protein Concentrate, Salt, Whey, *Natural Flavor, Xanthan Gum, Locust Bean Gum, Guar Gum*, Sorbic Acid and Carbon Dioxide (to Maintain Freshness)

All my cottage cheese tubs are in the freezer, I don't use this brand. The yogurt seemed to be more honest though.

Cheaper than canned dog food would be to make it yourself. I have been feeding fresh food to my pets for 3.5 years and it is very satisfying to do so.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Kathyy said:


> Canned food doesn't need any preservatives, canned sterilizes and preserves the contents. Canned food generally do have thickening agents like carrageenan and guar gum though.
> 
> Might want to check your cottage cheese label.
> http://www.zeer.com/Food-Products/Hood-Small-Curd-4-percent-Milkfat-Cottage-Cheese/000042702
> ...


Yeah, I got all excited with flavored yogurt until I read the label...


----------

